# Sub pay rate?



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I have the opertunity to take on a few more conctracts, but I will need to hire a sub. Can someone give me some insight on what would be a fair payrate? 
Area is Beachwood OH 

I was thinking of offering $45-50/hr. Just plowing.

One friend is looking for work with 7 yrs. exp.

Thanks!


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Around the midwest subs are getting anywhere from $65-$85 an hour.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

My area is $70 - $85/hour


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

No experience = 45-55
Some experience = 55-65
Good experience = 65-150


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

I get $70.00 and hour. Clock starts when I arrive at their shop until I return to their shop.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Niteman9;807419 said:


> I get $70.00 and hour. Clock starts when I arrive at their shop until I return to their shop.


If your plow is not on the ground you are still getting $70.00 an Hr?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think I'll offer $55 ish and see what he says, I dont want to pay too much and not make payup


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

A meager estimation of operating costs for a subcontractor with is own truck , plow, insurance, etc is around $30-35 an hour out of pocket. That should help you figure out what's "fair" to your sub. 55's a good place to start i guess. you could have him work HIS numbers and give you a number.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Scott's;807426 said:


> If your plow is not on the ground you are still getting $70.00 an Hr?


Yep, $70.00 an hour from the time i check in until we finish and check back in before going home.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Niteman9;807529 said:


> Yep, $70.00 an hour from the time i check in until we finish and check back in before going home.


Dang I would be having guys taking the longe way back to the shop. I pay my subs from the time they sign in at the job site.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

I also pay from the time they show at shop until the time they leave the shop I feel it makes them want to get out of bed at 2 am when i call plus I am charging for that time so why not

I am paying my subs with their tucks $115.00 and guys driving my trucks up to $75 but a new guy in one of my trucks will get $50


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Top Dog;807616 said:


> I also pay from the time they show at shop until the time they leave the shop I feel it makes them want to get out of bed at 2 am when i call plus I am charging for that time so why not
> 
> I am paying my subs with their tucks $115.00 and guys driving my trucks up to $75 but a new guy in one of my trucks will get $50


WOW just shows how life is diff in other states or even towns. At $115.00hr for subs ill send you 8 trucks with drivers that have plowed for the past 5 years for me. Heck I have plowed for 17 years and I would come up for that kinda money. Im not knocking you at all just not use to seeing them #'s


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't tease I might take you up on it if we keep growing

I got 107 pieces rolling as of now and still have few more good size jobs asking for our services all over DC MD VA


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

a company in twinsburg pays subs 68 an hour!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Scott's;807644 said:


> WOW just shows how life is diff in other states or even towns. At $115.00hr for subs ill send you 8 trucks with drivers that have plowed for the past 5 years for me. Heck I have plowed for 17 years and I would come up for that kinda money. Im not knocking you at all just not use to seeing them #'s


I'm in too at those rates!


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I wanted to get an idea of where to start so to speak.
He might say "Well, I've been plowing for 7 yrs. I'm really good and want $85/hr"

Because friends *never* take advantage of friends


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Top Dog;807616 said:


> I am paying my subs with their tucks $115.00 and guys driving my trucks up to $75 but a new guy in one of my trucks will get $50


I just got back from visiting my brother and his family in Burtonsville, Maryland. After driving through some of those streets where there are townhomes and condos, $115 ain't enough!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Top Dog;807616 said:


> I also pay from the time they show at shop until the time they leave the shop I feel it makes them want to get out of bed at 2 am when i call plus I am charging for that time so why not
> 
> I am paying my subs with their tucks $115.00 and guys driving my trucks up to $75 but a new guy in one of my trucks will get $50


Dang. Sometimes I hate my area. Only for a few jobs though.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

secret_weapon;807689 said:


> I just got back from visiting my brother and his family in Burtonsville, Maryland. After driving through some of those streets where there are townhomes and condos, $115 ain't enough!!


EXACTLY plus we have more attorneys then cars in this area if you get my drift but most guys in the area are paying 80-90


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Top Dog;807616 said:


> and guys driving my trucks up to $75 but a new guy in one of my trucks will get $50


Your paying guys how much to run your trucks?  Your joking right?


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

no not at all and they jump at the phone when we call to get them in here i can not be waiting for guys to show up and they know once they get here they are on the clock


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Around here, Northeast Ohio snow belt area, Ive seen 38 to 55 an hour with your own truck. I just gota ask, it your paying a guy 75 to 100 plus an hour for, how much is that truck making you per hour?


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

Plenty to deal with the headaches of having 110 pieces and counting rolling plus I believe in qualifying our clients before we even price a job


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Top Dog;807616 said:


> I also pay from the time they show at shop until the time they leave the shop I feel it makes them want to get out of bed at 2 am when i call plus I am charging for that time so why not
> 
> I am paying my subs with their tucks $115.00 and guys driving my trucks up to $75 but a new guy in one of my trucks will get $50


Wow 115 to sub! I Just got turned down by Liberty Property Trust because 110 and hour as a General was too high. What part of maryland are you working in? 107 is a lot of equipment, what kind of lots are you plowing?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't buy word he's saying-but that's just my opinion.


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

You don't ? I was offering $95.00 + and couldn't find anybody worth a *****. Just dropped some very lucrative contracts as I'm sick of worrying if they'll get done. 

Another MD guy here was offering$150.00/hr. last winter. Funny I stopped in a parking lot one night to catch up on phone calls while plowing and 1 of the guys that was plowing there offered me $150/hr. to cover some other properties for him as he was overbooked. I turned him down and had to laugh as he probabaly got those jobs from the guy here.....


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I am just trying to find out where in md you can get those rates. Its not in balt. city, howard, frederick or carroll counties...at least not that I can find...


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

secret_weapon;807476 said:


> Thanks guys, I think I'll offer $55 ish and see what he says, I dont want to pay too much and not make payup


$55 here is what it is going for. 
I did some work for a friend and was getting $50-$55. I pay one guy $50 when e need to use his truck. I might be wrong though, would like to see what some other Cleveland guys are paying or being paid.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

in CT it ranges from 65 to 115 an hour with your own truck.


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Salopez sent you a pm


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Kodiakguy;808333 said:


> Around here, Northeast Ohio snow belt area, Ive seen 38 to 55 an hour with your own truck. I just gota ask, it your paying a guy 75 to 100 plus an hour for, how much is that truck making you per hour?


Thats more like the prices around here. Im am just shocked on what others are getting in other states. Im packing my sh#$% and moving to where the money is. payup


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

we have stuff in DC mostly gov contracts there where everyone to to have backround checks and be preapproved we also have on of those in fairfax then we commerical have sites ( shopping centers, HOAs and condos with a few private schools) in montgomery, howard and couple of offices complexes in PG county. SAL you do any work near westminister airport? I just got a couple lots up there friday a guy called me on and I really do not wanna give up a few peices for something totally out of the area for us


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

salopez;808578 said:


> I am just trying to find out where in md you can get those rates. Its not in balt. city, howard, frederick or carroll counties...at least not that I can find...


SAL

montgomery county and howard counties will pay $155 for the first 3 trucks i saw on your list and they are begging for subs and all the guys that do it say they get as many hours as they want during an event

MDOT bid just got awarded to wheel loaders for their salt bins at different locations for 240 and hour
Its out there you just gotta look and know who to contact


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

So now that there are many opinions on how much $$ people pay subs, LETS switch to asking how much you'd pay for a sub with snowblower & his own truck? (based on a commercial made blower) :bluebounc


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

:yow!: Are you asking us what you'd be worth an hour??? :realmad:


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

clearly you need to know who to talk to.
my SHA paperwork says 165 for 3 yard and larger loaders. I also saw l35 for single axle trucks. Plus everyone that I know that worked for the state, or counties only got called out once last year.

DC Gov site are why higher in rate the the commercial I have been going after, plus I don't want to go againsts the companies that already have alot of them that are out of bethesda and the such...too far away from our shop.

I am happy with what I have. The westminster airport is pretty far from us. the problem is that guys will come out of Pa. for cheap usually to do it. Let me know what you need and I can see if there is anyone that is interested.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Top Dog;807616 said:


> I also pay from the time they show at shop until the time they leave the shop I feel it makes them want to get out of bed at 2 am when i call plus I am charging for that time so why not
> 
> I am paying my subs with their tucks $115.00 and guys driving my trucks up to $75 but a new guy in one of my trucks will get $50


Can you explain why you require your subs to report to your shop as opposed to starting their routes? And why do you have them report back to your shop once they have completed their routes?


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

TCLA;808782 said:


> Can you explain why you require your subs to report to your shop as opposed to starting their routes? And why do you have them report back to your shop once they have completed their routes?


The one thing everyone needs to rememeber is and I think SAL will agree with me is we do not get a huge number of events for example last year we had 9 events but with the inaguration and stuff we had one contract we were called out over 30 times.
A 3" or a decent ice storm shuts the DC area down for a day or two so just think what an 8" storm does

so we have to go over routes for each storm give out logs and directions plus we might have to give certain directions for each event since we never know what we will get in this area out of the 4 weather guys around here you will get 4 totally different forecasts so we have to prepare for eveything and i believe communication is the biggest tool is snow in this area.

We are gonna try some email bloasts with the needed documents this year but I am hands on type person and to be honest it does scare me and if any little thing goes wrong we will go back to the normal but it has worked


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Top Dog;808822 said:


> so we have to go over routes for each storm give out logs and directions plus we might have to give certain directions for each event since we never know what we will get in this area out of the 4 weather guys around here you will get 4 totally different forecasts so we have to prepare for eveything and i believe communication is the biggest tool is snow in this area.
> 
> We are gonna try some email bloasts with the needed documents this year but I am hands on type person and to be honest it does scare me and if any little thing goes wrong we will go back to the normal but it has worked


I'm not doggin you............really trying to understand. So you have 100+ trucks meeting at your shop immediately prior to the event starting? WOW! 

Why do they not already have logs? And it would seem to me you would already have comprehensive response plans created with all involved knowing their routes and familiar with their sites.

I am also very hands on and agree communication is key.....but more so is organization. We service multiple counties and quite often the snow depths and timing vary greatly which also makes each event unique.

The downtime involved with a mass meeting prior to each event, not to mention a slower response to the sites would not be fun.

And the reason for all to return to the shop after event completion is......?


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

TCLA;808984 said:


> I'm not doggin you............really trying to understand. So you have 100+ trucks meeting at your shop immediately prior to the event starting? WOW!
> 
> Why do they not already have logs? And it would seem to me you would already have comprehensive response plans created with all involved knowing their routes and familiar with their sites.
> 
> ...


no I guess I was not clear sorry I went back and looked at previous post

we have over 100 pieces rolling that includes trucks, ss wheel loaders and most equipment (ss and wheel loaders) is left on site so we only have half of that in trucks but we have a leader meeting about 5 hours before reporting time then about 3 hours before those group leaders meet with their truck drivers which are mostly on siteor in a meeting place they have set up in that area then once we report at each site they have a toolbox meeting giving updates to what we think is going to happen with all the forecasts and any special instructions and making sure everyone has logs and id's and key cards ETC

Sorry hope that clears up my lack of detail


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Not really.....but I'm not going to grill you.

Whatever works best for you bro. 

Did I mention how suck ass the Lions are?!?


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

well u get to play my dead ass skins next week


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Top Dog;808996 said:


> well u get to play my dead ass skins next week


Bet the barn on it......they will win the pathetic Lions.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Top Dog;808822 said:


> The one thing everyone needs to rememeber is and I think SAL will agree with me is we do not get a huge number of events for example last year we had 9 events but with the inaguration and stuff we had one contract we were called out over 30 times.
> A 3" or a decent ice storm shuts the DC area down for a day or two so just think what an 8" storm does


Wow, In the Snow Belt east of Cleveland (100+ inches a year) nobody blinks at 3", they won't closes school's for 8", but it depends alot on how fast it falling. We can get more than 3" in one hour at times. Just goes to show how the area you work in effects everything.

I wish I could match your rates here, but our market won't support it.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL.....they close schools in the DC area for the threat of snow that is exactly what I am talking about you guys do not understand the area with all the lawyers its a joke


hell the schools around here cant even call it Xmas breack anymore cuz they were sued so now its winter break 

total joke if you ask me thats whats wrong with our country right now


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Top Dog;809039 said:


> hell the schools around here cant even call it Xmas breack anymore cuz they were sued so now its winter break
> 
> total joke if you ask me thats whats wrong with our country right now


thats the truth,this country is going to hell in a hand basket


----------



## Dan s (Sep 17, 2009)

secret_weapon;807687 said:


> I wanted to get an idea of where to start so to speak.
> He might say "Well, I've been plowing for 7 yrs. I'm really good and want $85/hr"
> 
> Because friends *never* take advantage of friends


i would tell him you will start him at the rate you stated for the first couple of storms and if he shows you he is not blowing smoke and really knows what he is doing the you will bring his pay up to where it should be. if he does not perform no raise! jmo


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burrrrrrrr;807658 said:


> a company in twinsburg pays subs 68 an hour!


who? dose that


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Kodiakguy;809035 said:


> Wow, In the Snow Belt east of Cleveland (100+ inches a year) nobody blinks at 3", they won't closes school's for 8", but it depends alot on how fast it falling. We can get more than 3" in one hour at times. Just goes to show how the area you work in effects everything.
> 
> I wish I could match your rates here, but our market won't support it.


35 to 55 is going rate here thou when somebody offers you 35 just walk away obviously hes making a ton off of you or he didnt do his homework.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

KGR, I thinks it Reliable Snoplowing in Macedonia, their pretty big and run large equipment.

Were looking at a couple of subs for 40 to 55 hr, depending on size of the truck, experience, ect. A guy with a 6.5 meyer on a ranger or s-10 isn't going to be as productive as a guy with a v-blade or a wideout on a 3/4 or 1 ton. The bigger the equipment, more experience, the more per hour.

Our problem around here is that too many people are plowing to make a quick buck, pos truck, pos plow, without proper insurance, backups, well written contracts, or even commercial plates on their trucks. Those guys are bringing down the market. I would tend to think TopDog's rates are the way they are because he's doing gov work. It pays but theirs a lot of hoops to jump through.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Kodiakguy;809334 said:


> KGR, I thinks it Reliable Snoplowing in Macedonia, their pretty big and run large equipment.
> 
> Were looking at a couple of subs for 40 to 55 hr, depending on size of the truck, experience, ect. A guy with a 6.5 meyer on a ranger or s-10 isn't going to be as productive as a guy with a v-blade or a wideout on a 3/4 or 1 ton. The bigger the equipment, more experience, the more per hour.
> 
> Our problem around here is that too many people are plowing to make a quick buck, pos truck, pos plow, without proper insurance, backups, well written contracts, or even commercial plates on their trucks. Those guys are bringing down the market. I would tend to think TopDog's rates are the way they are because he's doing gov work. It pays but theirs a lot of hoops to jump through.


obviously the bigger the truck the more effcient he is at moving snow. But yes on any given snow storm everybody and there brothers uncles couzin is out with a 4wheel drive. I am from solon so i have seen it all and most of the large solon commerical work goes to H&M landscaping thy hire like 3 times there normally company volume to plow snow.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;809192 said:


> 35 to 55 is going rate here thou when somebody offers you 35 just walk away obviously hes making a ton off of you or he didnt do his homework.


How much is a ton?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

I think the point is that although the hourly rate paid out seems quite high the overall number of hours is quite few. Up here in toronto we averaged about 350-400 hours last year per/man. We don't use subs so I have no idea what they cost up here. Point being is that if his guys get 150 hours and all of the overhead stays the same as us then he has to pay a higher rate per hour to cover those costs or nobody will come to work. Thus making his pay schedule look crazy next to mine. But his operational costs (shop cost,Truck, equipment payments, standby labour rate etc..)are the same as ours so he must charge and pay more money to offset the fewer hours. JMHO. Hope everyone agrees. :salute:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Scott's;809471 said:


> How much is a ton?


how much dose it cost you per hour to make any money?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

DellDoug;809482 said:


> I think the point is that although the hourly rate paid out seems quite high the overall number of hours is quite few. Up here in toronto we averaged about 350-400 hours last year per/man. We don't use subs so I have no idea what they cost up here. Point being is that if his guys get 150 hours and all of the overhead stays the same as us then he has to pay a higher rate per hour to cover those costs or nobody will come to work. Thus making his pay schedule look crazy next to mine. But his operational costs (shop cost,Truck, equipment payments, standby labour rate etc..)are the same as ours so he must charge and pay more money to offset the fewer hours. JMHO. Hope everyone agrees. :salute:


You're right Doug. I guess it has a lot to do with the type of clients he's taking care of and the frequency of events, and total seasonal hours. His numbers don't jive with our market.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i'm up in northern mi. avg rate around here is 60/per hour. we had close to 190" of snow fall last year. i would guess that 35% of the trucks on the road have plows on them. it is very cut throat. its sad to say, that the only real money maker around here is in the gas and oil field plowing. which beats your trucks up. its is also very hard to find someone that pays per hour. everyone pays per push. if its 3" or 10" its still the same pay. damn i'm reading these other posts, i'm tempted to take my 2 trucks and head to ohio or indiana when a system is coming. be well worth it.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;809531 said:


> how much dose it cost you per hour to make any money?


It seems that you have it fig out if you state if someone offers $35.00 they are getting ripped off. How much should a guy make after paying a sub?


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

Up here in the north east we are giving between 60 and 80 for a 1 ton pick up with a plow a little more if he has a sander on board


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

the 60/per hour i was talking about is owning the truck not as a sub


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Scott's;809557 said:


> It seems that you have it fig out if you state if someone offers $35.00 they are getting ripped off. How much should a guy make after paying a sub?


Can you run your truck at 35 dollars an hour? including paying yourself , insurance, gas, tax and profit? I assmue that each general contractor is diffrent in the amount that they with hold for profit and there expense of getting an account. if they cant afford to pay you more then that its probably safe to say they cant afford to have there own equipment onsite.


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well you could if you want to work for less than minium wage I pay the drivers of my personal truck between 25 and 35 and hour and and subs up around 75


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JTK324;809562 said:


> Up here in the north east we are giving between 60 and 80 for a 1 ton pick up with a plow a little more if he has a sander on board


What kind of sander? Belt? Orbital?

Doesn't it take sort of long to sand a parking lot?

Wouldn't it work faster to apply salt out of a spreader?

I say the heck with the subs, give them whatever they want, then pull a area management company fast one and say "You're paperwork got lost" or "you didn't turn in your paperwork on time" or "you caused some damage and we are holding back payment until it is fixed" or "we didn't agree on that amount, we're going to reduce it 20%".

Works for so many of those other 'big' companies, why not yours?

Or should it urs? After all we're\were dose(ing) not does (doing).


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Most subs in Northeast ohio get around $45-60 per hour. Just make sure they now what is expected of them and how much time they can spend on each lot. (NO TRAILS!)


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Subs are more economical, for example, most times if someone is driving your truck and you are paying them do drive your truck, they are your employee. You have to pay workmans comp ect ect ect for them working for you. What other job does this employee have? Are they going to be there when you need them, or are they going to be a no-show?

A sub shows up, plows, goes home, worries about his own expenses ect ect ect. Often times they don't file their earnings for taxes or even have the required commercial plates on the vehice. Most subs plow for "extra cash" and have other jobs.

With a sub, the overhead of a truck sitting around 7 months of the year isn't there, helping to keep your rates competitive.

The contractor pays sales taxes, does billing, ect ect ect. Get's, keeps, grows business ect ect. Subs do none of these things. Each of us knows how much a truck has to make us per hour to stay in business. What the subs in Northeast Ohio get paid per hour (35-55 or so an hour) Is fair. Everyone and their cousin is running around with a truck, undercutting the commercial snowplower's rates and driving down the market here. I willing to bet the guys doning the undercutting DONT have proper insurance and DONT pay taxes.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Kodiakguy;809794 said:


> What the subs in Northeast Ohio get paid per hour (35-55 or so an hour) Is fair. .


Whoops, typo, make that 40 to 55 an hour.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Kodiakguy;809794 said:


> Subs are more economical, for example, most times if someone is driving your truck and you are paying them do drive your truck, they are your employee. You have to pay workmans comp ect ect ect for them working for you. What other job does this employee have? Are they going to be there when you need them, or are they going to be a no-show?
> 
> A sub shows up, plows, goes home, worries about his own expenses ect ect ect. Often times they don't file their earnings for taxes or even have the required commercial plates on the vehice. Most subs plow for "extra cash" and have other jobs.
> 
> ...


very very true.. out my 15 commerical accounts only ONE needed to even varify that i had insurance and even had a real DBA that was ligit.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;809593 said:


> Can you run your truck at 35 dollars an hour? including paying yourself , insurance, gas, tax and profit? I assmue that each general contractor is diffrent in the amount that they with hold for profit and there expense of getting an account. if they cant afford to pay you more then that its probably safe to say they cant afford to have there own equipment onsite.


No I cant run my trucks at $35.00 an hr but a sub that has no or very low overhead and only owns 1 truck that plows for extra gas/beer money or to just get out and plow for fun sure can make it on $35.00. The contractor has everything to loose.



> if they cant afford to pay you more then that its probably safe to say they cant afford to have there own equipment onsite


Again how many trucks do you run? Do you sub or do you do your own accounts? Like I said with posts like the one you made will make any sub reading this forum think they will get screwed at 35/40 per hr. BTW what kinda equipment do you put onsite?


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

I think were begining to go of on a rant here about things that don't have a whole lot to do with the origional question, that I believe has been discussed and answered to the best of everyones ability.

Scott's, from his signiture, he's running rangers and an f150. It works for him and thats great.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

KGR, we don't need anymore people thinking they can undercut us anymore that they already do. It's gunna hurt everyone in the long run. BTW, we don't abuse anyone, our customers expect a certain level of service, we expect a certain level of service from our subs, quality effecient work is rewarded. Its a win - win for everyone.

How long have you been in this business? PM me if you want / need to, Ill help anyway I can.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Kodiakguy;810072 said:


> I think were begining to go of on a rant here about things that don't have a whole lot to do with the origional question, that I believe has been discussed and answered to the best of everyones ability.


My question has been answered, and I appreciate everyones input! Thank you!:waving:

I am kinda surprised that this thread is still going, I didn't think that some would get their panties in bunch over this topic. But it is still fun to read.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

a 96 f250 with meyer 04 f150 an 06ranger I was going to buy an new 2010 f150 tonight but they couldnt find anywith the plow prep so ill have to order it. And subs shouldnt have that much lower over head per truck then you do. Subs should be paying taxes they should have both commercial vechicle ins and liabillity. plus they pay for there own break downs and gas and there own wage. All i am sying is a sub should really look at what its costing him to do the work. Because no amount of hours is going to put you a head if your always losing money


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;810110 said:


> a 96 f250 with meyer 04 f150 an 06ranger I was going to buy an new 2010 f150 tonight but they couldnt find anywith the plow prep so ill have to order it. And subs shouldnt have that much lower over head per truck then you do. Subs should be paying taxes they should have both commercial vechicle ins and liabillity. plus they pay for there own break downs and gas and there own wage. All i am sying is a sub should really look at what its costing him to do the work. Because no amount of hours is going to put you a head if your always losing money





> And subs shouldnt have that much lower over head per truck then you do.


Per truck?????? lmmfao



> Subs should be paying taxes they should have both commercial vechicle ins and liabillity. plus they pay for there own break downs and gas and there own wage.


The key word is "should". You must sub alot and thats fine but there is a world of diff between a contractor and a sub. Ins on 1 truck or ins on 11 trucks who has a bigger ins bill??? Gas for 1 truck or gass for 11 trucks, park 1 truck in your driveway or rent a shop for $1000.00 a mon. Lets keep it real guys are subbing for a reason, I know I was a sub for 3 years before I went out on my own. Went out on my own at the age of 20 now 37 I have seen alot and done alot and I know you can only make as much as your town will let you.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Top Dog;807616 said:


> I also pay from the time they show at shop until the time they leave the shop I feel it makes them want to get out of bed at 2 am when i call plus I am charging for that time so why not
> 
> I am paying my subs with their tucks $115.00 and guys driving my trucks up to $75 but a new guy in one of my trucks will get $50


Why don't I just drop off all my 30 trucks, loaders, spreaders, and drivers in Dec. and put them up in a nice hotel there with a credit card for the bar tabs. I'll pick them all up on my way home from the islands in April. At those rates of pay it will be fine. Problem is, D.C. area didn't get any snow last winter.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

DODGE-BOY;810911 said:


> Why don't I just drop off all my 30 trucks, loaders, spreaders, and drivers in Dec. and put them up in a nice hotel there with a credit card for the bar tabs. I'll pick them all up on my way home from the islands in April. At those rates of pay it will be fine. Problem is, D.C. area didn't get any snow last winter.


HEY No problem but first I need you to fax me a COI for

5 mill GL
3 Mill Enviromental 
3 Mill Professional 
1 Mill Auto
1 Mill Workers Comp

Then I need all documents on ur drivers and operators with proof of US citizenship and they have to clear 3 Different backrounds all at a pop of $150 each

THen we can have fun with the 7" we got for all of last year and the 4" the year before

let me know if you want my fax number

CAN YOU BRING ME BACK A FEW DRINKS WITH THE UMBRELLA THINGS IN THEM ?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Top Dog;811061 said:


> HEY No problem but first I need you to fax me a COI for
> 
> 5 mill GL
> 3 Mill Enviromental
> ...


No drug testing huh?

phft.......looks like they'll let anyone in.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Top Dog;811061 said:


> HEY No problem but first I need you to fax me a COI for
> 
> 5 mill GL
> 3 Mill Enviromental
> ...


Sounds like you figured out how to get on the old OBAMMY STIMULI PAYROLL>>>>whatcha plowing, the white house?????


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

Not hardly but welcome to DC area

Just shows just cuz of a bigger rate doesn't mean more in the end its all due to the area


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Top Dog;811119 said:


> Not hardly but welcome to DC area
> 
> Just shows just cuz of a bigger rate doesn't mean more in the end its all due to the area


Truly.

Thanks for sharing and good luck to you. ussmileyflag


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

from what ive seen when we wanted to sub ourselves out b/c we were underutilized last season for the cleveland area, as in Parma, Seven Hills, Middleburg Hts., North Royalton, Garfield etc...

is:
$45 was the lowest we were offered, said cya to that company
my bro with a 1 ton dump truck and blizzard 810pp made 55 an hour last season and 50 the previous.

honestly he should be making at least 75 an hour for the amount of snow hes able to push, he has the equivalent of 10yrs experience. they put him on pretty decent sized lots by himself and hes able to clear them out and move on to the next, where it would be at least 2 trucks with straightblades required.

he even coordinates the other drivers on site and hes not a foreman. so for the capability of the truck and his responsibilities, 100hr would be more appropriate.

this year we hit the bidding hard and are pulling in more commercials and easily grossing more than 100+ per hour with our own work, so he wont be subbing unless we finish up our accounts and well send him over to the other company, which is a great one to work for.


----------



## Clean Up (Jan 18, 2018)

When I sub leaf removals I always lock in the customer and then have a sub or two bid on the job. Sometimes I dont bid high enough and have to go do it myself. Thats what keeps me working as a labored ... lol When I quote properly and I can sub work while still making a decent profit its well worth it. To operate multiple trucks and fill them with tools, equipment and laborers while paying taxes and blah... Find good licensed and insured companies that are like you but with the labor mind state and not the salesman millionaire mind state.
Again let them decide what they wanna be?


----------



## Clean Up (Jan 18, 2018)

PTSolutions said:


> from what ive seen when we wanted to sub ourselves out b/c we were underutilized last season for the cleveland area, as in Parma, Seven Hills, Middleburg Hts., North Royalton, Garfield etc...
> 
> is:
> $45 was the lowest we were offered, said cya to that company
> ...


I make over $90 an hour using blowers and shovels. I could triple that with a plow.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This threads like 9 years old. Just saying.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> This threads like 9 years old. Just saying.


Thread revival game has been strong lately


----------

